# Loss of a Great Man (Shad's Dad)



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss Shad. It's a tough time of life losing one's father. And it seems like when they are gone you really focus more on what they gave you. Sounds like your dad was a good one!


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Blessings for you and your family. It's obvious that your dad set a very good example and taught you well.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences Shad


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan and I send our condolences


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Shad..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Shad. 

Chris


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Shad


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences Shad. Regal


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences Shad. Manfred


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss Shad.

Don


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Our sincere sympathy for Shad and family on their loss. Here's a picture I took in York in 2004 to bring back happy memories.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news, Shad. My condolences to you and the family... 

Was able to meet your Dad at Marty's years ago.... Glad he could be a part of the hobby.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you guys were real close Shad, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad:

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your father. Parents are very special people. I got my love of the outdoors and science from my father. He got me started in geochemistry which I did as an employee of the USGS for 38+ years. He also got me started in all of my hobbies, trains (Model and 1:1), fishing ( worms at first and then fly fishing) and lastly winter sports (particularly skiing).

I lost my father in 2005, he was 94.

Chuck


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad,

Met your dad at the ECLSTS a very nice fellow, told me he was very proud of you for what you where doing with MLS. Our condolences to you & your family

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

My condolences as well, Shad. 

I lost my dad ten years ago and know how it feels. 

Knut


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family Shad, remember meeting him at Marty's once a very nice man to visit with.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My sympathies to you and your family. 
The good memories will last a lifetime. 
I've never met you, yet I feel a part of your family. 
Your friend, 
John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to learn of your loss. May time and good memories add comfort. 

David Meashey


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this... losing a parent, while you realize it has to happen some time, is never what you want to happen. 

My condolences.. 

Greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my dad in 1978. Not a day goes by that I don't miss him. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences to Shad and his family, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I just lost my dad yesterday, so I have some idea of what you're going through. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

So very Sorry Shad!!  thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Shad- My condolences on your loss. 


-Kevin.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My condolences as well. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your condolences.. It's been a rough few days.. We knew this was coming, but not so soon. We really thought that we would have him around till the end of the year. We feel lucky that we were able to have our whole family, with my brothers, sister and parents here at the house for the fourth of July holiday. It was really a perfect bbq to celebrate the fourth and be together. The girls got to perform their piano recital and dance recital pieces for him and he got the smoked brisket he requested. We're comfortable that Dad knew we loved him, and we have no regrets. Today was a very busy, long day. We had a lot of decisions to make and a few deadlines to meet. Having all that behind us has lifted a huge burden off our shoulders. I feel much better this evening. We've been digging through all the old photos and remembering lots of past good times. The kids are getting a kick out of a lot of those old photos.

Bill, if you have a high resolution copy of that photo, would you mind emailing it to me at shadstrains at mylargescale? That's such a great photo! We'd love to include it in our little video tribute we're putting together..

Ray, my condolences on the loss of your father as well.

Dad's obituary can be found here:

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/deseretnews/obituary.aspx?n=daniel-roy-pulley&pid=158470236


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Late to the party, as usual, and so sorry to hear about your'd dad's passing. It's always too soon. And sadder than one can imagine. Our condolences to you and yours.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to you Shad and Ray, I know somewhat how both of you feel... 

I just lost my father 1 month ago.. Working on his estate kept me going, helped me through these times. 

I still think about it everyday though.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

I just saw the photo and read the tribute you wrote, your Dad would be proud to read it. my sincere condolences, Zubi


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just found out as well. I'm very sorry for your loss Shad.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also just found the info. Sorry for the loss Shad. My condolence to you and the family. Later RJD


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm also sorry to hear about your loss Shad, you're in my thoughts and prayers.
Bob


----------

